# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  οικιακο δικτυο

## sofaki

θελω να συνδεσω 2 υπολογιστες μεταξυ τους στην ιδια dial-up γραμμη , ετσι ωστε να ειναι και οι δυο ταυτοχρονα στο ιντερνετ-στην ιδια γραμμη- και να μπαινουν σε ανεξαρτητες σελιδες ο καθενας... πως μπορω να το κανω????
please help   :Rolling Eyes:  
μπορει να εχω τελειωσει τεχνικος δικτυων αλλα........   :Laughing:

----------


## PCMan

Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι, άλλοι ενσύρματοι άλλοι ασύρματοι.

Το ποιό απλό και φτηνό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να πάρεις δύο κάρτες δικτύου (απλές των 100Mbit), να φτιάξεις(ή να αγοράσεις) ένα καλώδιο crossover συνεστραμένων ζευγών, όπου θα συνδέει το ένα pc  με το άλλο και να ρυθμίσεις τα πισιά έτσι ώστε να έχουν δίκτυο μεταξύ τους και να παίρνει ίντερνετ το ένα απ'το άλλο.

Αφού πάρεις τις κάρτες και τα καλώδια (20-30ευρά), πες μου να σου πω πως θα συνεχίσεις.

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια εδώ είμαστε  :Very Happy: 


ΥΓ.Αντε, θα ποιάσεις στα χέρια σου κάρτα δικτύου και καλώδια :P (κάτι που στο ιεκ δεν σας έμαθαν)

----------


## soulhealer

Νίκο έχω κι εγώ στο σπίτι 3 υπολογιστές.. 2 σταθερούς και ένα laptop (με WiFi)
έχω κάνει σύνδεση με εταιρία χωρίς ΟΤΕ ,με ασύρματο router D-link και ταχύτητα 8.2 Μbps..
το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχω δώσει με καλώδιο τηλεφώνου στο router και με καλώδιο ethernet στο ένα pc.. (δικό μου)
πώς θα βάλω και τους άλλους 2 υπολογιστές στο σύστημα? 
το router μου βγάζει 4 εξόδους από τις οποίες χρησιμοποιώ τη μία ήδη για το δικό μου pc..
Οι άλλοι δύο υπολογιστές είναι σε δύο άλλα δωμάτια (για περίπτωση που προτείνεις ασύρματες κάρτες D-link) στο ίδιο σπίτι..

----------


## staaronis3

Πλέων οι τιμές είναι πολύ χαμηλές στα δυκτιακά. Πάρε PCI WiFi καρτούλες για τους σταθερούς και βάλε τις. Αφού είναι σε άλλα δωομάτια τα πισί προτιμότερο είναι.
Βέβαια εγώ έχω απλώσει ένα καλόδιο για να πέρνει το μέσα πισί λόγο προβλήματος με το τσιπσετ.

Καλά άλλη τρέλα και η δική μου, όλα τα πισί του σπιτιού μου εκτώς απο το παλιό μου σταθερό φοράνε 1000άρες κάρτες. Άλλη γλύκα αυτή (δοκίμασα με crossάκι καλώδιο το σταθερό μου με το φορητό-έκανα install κάτι προγράμματα στο λαπτοπ πιο γρήγορα απ ότι αν θα τα κανα με σιντί ή με φλασάκι). Μένει βέβεα να πάρω ενα switchάκι 1000άρι και να το βάλω πάνω!!!

----------


## PCMan

Όπως τα λέει ο staaronis3.
Αφού έχεις 3 πισια και είναι σε δωμάτια, πάρε δυό κάρτες wifi και θα συνδέεσαι στο router ασύρματα.

Μπορείς βέβαια να τα συνδέσεις στις υπόλοιπες θύρες του router σου αλλά αφού το router σου είναι και ασύρματο μην το ψαχνεις καθόλου.

----------


## tasosmos

> θελω να συνδεσω 2 υπολογιστες μεταξυ τους στην ιδια dial-up γραμμη , ετσι ωστε να ειναι και οι δυο ταυτοχρονα στο ιντερνετ-στην ιδια γραμμη- και να μπαινουν σε ανεξαρτητες σελιδες ο καθενας... πως μπορω να το κανω????
> please help   
> μπορει να εχω τελειωσει τεχνικος δικτυων αλλα........



Βασικα αν μιλαμε για dsl συνδεση ισως δεν χρειαζεται να παρεις τιποτα αν εχεις ενα ρουτερακι που να δινει usb και ethernet εξοδο, συνδεεις το ενα πισι με usb, το αλλο ethernet και τελος.

Αν το κανεις οπως προτεινε ο PCΜan αν και φυσικα θα δουλευει υποψιν οτι θα πρεπει να ειναι ανοιχτο το 1ο πισι για να εχεις προσβαση στο ιντερνετ μεσω του 2ου. 
Επισης ειναι μαλλον απιθανο να μην εχει το ενα πισι τουλαχιστον ενσωματωμενη καρτα δικτυου, 2 καρτες θα χρειαστει να αγορασεις μονο αν ειναι αρχαια και τα 2 πισι.

Για να εχεις την καλυτερη λυση πρεπει να μας δωσεις επιπλεον πληροφοριες: 
1)Μιλαμε για dsl συνδεση?
2)Τι μοντεμ/ρουτερ εχεις?
3)Τα πισι εχουν ενσωματωμενη καρτα δικτυου?
4)Ειναι στο ιδιο δωματιο? Αν οχι μπορεις να τραβηξεις καλωδιο μεχρι τον 2ο?
5)Θελεις να εχεις προσβαση και στα 2 συστηματα απολυτα ανεξαρτητα ή δεν σε ενοχλει να ειναι ο ενας σερβερ, δλδ να εχεις προσβαση απο τον δευτερο υπολογιστη μεσω του 1ου (δλδ ο 1ος θα πρεπει να ειναι ανοιχτος)?

----------


## PCMan

Η κοπέλα μίλησε για dial up και μόνο με αυτόν τον τρόπο γίνεται. Με Dsl γίνεται με πολλούς τρόπους.

----------


## tasosmos

Ακομα και αν μιλαμε για απλη dial-up (κατι για το οποιο δεν ειμαι τοσο σιγουρος) παλι πιθανοτατα δεν χρειαζεται να αγορασει τιποτα παρα μονο το καλωδιο, ακομα και οι μητρικες της πλακας εχουν ενσωματωμενη καρτα δικτυου τα τελευταια 5+ χρονια.

----------


## soulhealer

δηλαδή ρε παιδιά με 2 τέτοιες καρτούλες θα είμαι οκ?
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.612306
ή θα έχω πρόβλημα στη ταχύτητα? δεν σκαμπάζω πολλά από δίκτυα γι'αυτό ρωτάω..

----------


## manos_3

Ναι,εντάξει θα είσαι....Αλλά γιατι να αγοράζεις κάρτες;;;Γιατί δεν πέρνεις ένα καλώδιο LAN να κάνεις την δουλειά σου;;;

----------


## sofaki

Εγώ βρήκα κατι καρτες δικτύου ενσύρματες, των 7 ευρώ.....κανουν αυτές  :Question:

----------


## soulhealer

Ναι,εντάξει θα είσαι....Αλλά γιατι να αγοράζεις κάρτες;;;Γιατί δεν πέρνεις ένα καλώδιο LAN να κάνεις την δουλειά σου;;;

τι ειναι lan? δίκτυο ενσήρματο? να θυμίσω ότι η παροχή του ΟΤΕ είναι στο σαλόνι και οι 3 Η/Υ είναι στα 3 δωμάτια του σπιτιού..
σκοπός είναι να έχω internet και στα 3 δωμάτια χωρίς να γεμίσω τον τόπο καλώδιο..

----------


## PCMan

Αφου έχεις ασύρματο router όπως λες, μπορείς να πάρεις τις κάρτες που δείχνεις και θα κάνεις τη δουλειά σου χωρίς καλώδια (WAN).

Για ενσύρματο δίκτυο θα πρέπει να βάλεις στα πισιά σου ενσύρματες κάρτες (αν έχεις *δεν* βάζεις) και απο την κάθε θύρα του router σου θα φεύγει ένα δικτυακό καλώδιο (4άρων συνεστραμένων ζευγών) και θα συνδέεται σε κάθε πισι (LAN).

----------


## Xarry

Θεμα που βρηκα να ξεθαψω :Tongue2: 
Πως μπορω να στησω δικτυο μεταξυ 2 υπολογιστων που τρεχουν το ενα 7 και το αλλο ΧΡ;
Εκανα μια αναζητηση στο ιντερνετ αλλα δεν τα καταφερα. Τα ΧΡ θαρρω πως ηταν πιο ευκολα στο θεμα του δικτυου.

----------


## navar

> Θεμα που βρηκα να ξεθαψω
> Πως μπορω να στησω δικτυο μεταξυ 2 υπολογιστων που τρεχουν το ενα 7 και το αλλο ΧΡ;
> Εκανα μια αναζητηση στο ιντερνετ αλλα δεν τα καταφερα. Τα ΧΡ θαρρω πως ηταν πιο ευκολα στο θεμα του δικτυου.



που κολλάς χάρυ ? τί δεν σου κάνει ? απο hardware είσαι εντάξει ? κάνουν πινγκ τα μηχανήματα το ένα στο άλλο ?

----------


## Xarry

Κολλαω στα 7 στο οτι δεν ξερω καν τι ρυθμισεις πρεπει να κανω. Απο hardware ειμαι μια χαρα εχουν ξαναδουλεψει τα μηχανηματα σε δικτυο αλλα με ΧΡ. Το ping στα 7 πως το κανω;

----------


## navar

όπως σε όλα τα windows ανοίγεις ενα dosaki και πληκτρολογείς "ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
βασικά έχεις σταθερές IP ή ότι πάρει ?

----------


## Xarry

Δυναμικη ΙΡ κοινως οτι παρει :Lol: 
ειναι λογικο με το που γραφω και εκτελω το ping μετα απο 2-3 δευτερολεπτα να κλεινει το παραθυρο της εκτελεσης; Μαλλον οχι.

----------


## navar

> Δυναμικη ΙΡ κοινως οτι παρει
> ειναι λογικο με το που γραφω και εκτελω το ping μετα απο 2-3 δευτερολεπτα να κλεινει το παραθυρο της εκτελεσης; Μαλλον οχι.



αμα θές να δείς προκοπή βάλε σταθερές...
και βέβαια κλείνει μιας και τρέχεις το πινγκ απο την εκτέλεση , στην εκτέλεση γράψε cmd. να σου ανοίξει κανονικό dos και εκεί μέσα εκτέλεσε το ping να δείς τί γίνεται !

----------


## Xarry

Ολο λεω να ασχοληθω λιγο με δικτυα αλλα ολο βαριεμαι. Τωρα να πουμε επαθε τα ψυχολογικα του ο υπολογιστης με τα ΧΡ και δεν ανοιγει τον πετας μετα απ΄το μπαλκονι η οχι; Τεσπα οταν συνελθει θα προσπαθησω ξανα αλλα αυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι στα 7 πως ξεκιναω τις ρυθμισεις. Που παω;

----------


## Star81

Γιατι δεν μοιραζεις εναν φακελο και να τον κανεις δισκο αφου τον ψαξεις απο στον αλλο???

----------


## tsiliha

Η συνδεση δυο υπολογιστων οπου ο ενας ειναι xp και ο αλλος 7 ειναι ο εξης.
Προφανως πρεπει να εχει ενα ρουτερ ή switch οπου θα πηγαινουν τα καλωδια απο την καρτα δικτυου του καθε υπολογιστη.
Κανε και το ping να δεις οτι επικοινωνουν βλεποντας τι ip εχει το καθενα.
για να δεις τι ip εχει το καθενα, ανοιγεις cmd, και πληκτρολογεις ipconfig οπου αυτο θα σου δειξει τι ip εχεις.
Αν στο ρουτερ σου εχεις ενεργοποιησει o dhcp τοτε οι αυτοματες ip που θα παρουν, συνηθως ειναι μονιμες.
Μετα αφου το κανεις αυτο, πηγαινεις ας πουμε πρωτα στα xp, δεξι κλικ my computer, properties, computer name. Μετα πατας εκει που λεει change, επιλεγεις την τελιτσα Workgroup, βαζεις και ενα ονομα για το Workgroup, οποιο θελεις, πατας οκ και μετα θα σου ζητησεις να κανεις επανεκκινηση και θασαι οκ σε πρωτη φαση με το XP μηχανημα.

Μετα στα Win7, παλι κανουμε το ιδιο πραγμα πανω κατω, δηλαδη my computer, properties και επειδη ειναι λιγο διαφορετικο περιβαλλον, κοιτας την δεξια πλευρα της οθονης και κατεβαινεις προς τα κατω. Καπου εκει θα λεει για Workgroup.
Αφου το βρεις, το ανοιγεις και κανεις την ιδια επεξεργασια οπως στο μηχανημα xp.
Βαζεις το ιδιο ακριβως ονομα στο Workgroup και αφου πατησεις τα οκ, θα σου ζητησει να κανεις επανεκκινηση.
Αφου κανεις, μπορεις να μοιρασεις καποιο φακελο οποιουδηποτε υπολογιστη πατωντας δεξι κλικ πανω του και μετα στο share και μετα θασαι οκ.

----------


## navar

μιας και το ξαναπιάσαμε το θέμα !
ενα σημαντικό πρόβλημα που εντοπίζεται σε ενα σωστά στημένο απο hardware δίκτυο , ακόμα και με σωστές IP είναι η ασφάλεια και τα δικαιώματα χρηστών !
λίγες σημαντικές πληροφορίες !

1) να ξέρετε τι όνομα έχουν τα μηχανήματα σας , είναι σημαντικό !
2)προσπαθήστε να βάζετε σταθερές IP για να μην έχετε conflict και χασίματα !
3)κάνουμε κοινόχρηστα αυτά που θέλουμε και μετά μπορούμε να μοιραστούμε πράγματα !
*4)μεγάλο και σημαντικό πρόβλημα είναι οι "χρήστες " πολλές φορές εκεί κολλάει το θέμα !*
*5)κάντε σε κάθε υπολογιστή έναν χρήστη και βάλτε και κωδικό*
6)ο τρόπος για να καλέσεις εναν συγκεκριμένο υπολογιστή και όχι να ψάχνεις βολοδέρνωντας ειναι η εξής: ανοίγεις την εξερεύνηση των windows και πολύ απλά στην γραμμή δειυθύνσεων πατάς \\ονομαυπολογιστή ή \\192.168.χχχ.χχχ την ip του υπολογιστή !
αυτό το βήμα λύνει πολλά πρόβληματα , εκεί φαίνεται που κολάει το δίκτυο ! ειδικά αν σας ζητήσει συνθηματικά !

πολλά μπορεί να έχουν ειπωθεί αλλα οκ , ότι άλλο προκύψει εδώ είμαστε !

----------

